# Greenbank Synagogue - Liverpool - March 2014



## RichPDG (Mar 16, 2014)

*My Visit*

After seeing all the reports on this place, I finally got time to get it done myself and what can I say! This place is huge and has lots of cavernous spaces wherever you look. Upon my visit I expected to bump into atleast a few people but to my surprise, the place was dead! Not one person although I'm sure I heard someone on one of the lower stairwell levels.

*History*
The Liverpool Hebrew Congregation was founded in the 18th Century at the Stanley Street/Cumberland Street Synagogue. Over the years it moved to various premises before construction of a purpose-built synagogue at Seel Street in 1807. A schism in 1838 led to the division of the congregation into the Old Hebrew Congregation and the New Hebrew Congregation. The latter congregation established a synagogue in a warehouse on Hanover Street and subsequently in a building on Pilgrim Street. A purpose-built synagogue was constructed at Hope Place in 1857. 

After the First World War, and into the mid-1920s, the Jewish population began to move away from the city centre to the wealthier suburbs and fewer members of the congregation lived within walking distance of Hope Place. In 1928, the Hope Place Congregation began looking for a new site to build a larger synagogue and in 1935 this site was chosen and the lease for the site obtained from the City Corporation. In 1937, on completion of Greenbank Synagogue, the main migration of the Hope Place congregation took place. The congregation re-joined with the Sefton Park Hebrew Congregation and the two reverted to their original name of the New Hebrew Congregation. 

In May 1959 a burglar started a fire that destroyed the Ark and Torah scrolls and part of the roof structure. The building was subsequently restored by the original firm of architects at a cost of £50,000 and re-consecrated in 1961. Due to increasing competition the youth centre closed at this time. A further fire occurred in two first floor offices behind the ladies' gallery in 1965 but damage was confined to the former areas. 

The art-deco building was listed in 1983, but that listing was upgraded to a Grade II* after closure in 2008 thanks to pressure by the Twentieth Century Society. It was once the largest expanse of roof unsupported by pillars anywhere in the country. The synagogue has received a substantial redevelopment grant and is on all those Heritage At Risk lists

































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 17, 2014)

hmm we go, you go

are you stalking us?


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2014)

You got a few angles I've not seen before. Thanks.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Are they disco balls on the second to last pic?


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2014)

waynezbitz1 said:


> Are they disco balls on the second to last pic?



Chinese paper lantern lightshades I think.


----------



## smiler (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice bit of history to back up some fine pics, Most Enjoyable, Many Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think there are approx 1300 buildings at risk on the register makes one wonder how many will be saved in the day and age of the money grabbers!Handysides Arcade Newcastle Upon Tyne was a good example of this.
Sorry about my ranting on! Great report on this wonderful building & brill photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## neill (Mar 18, 2014)

Is it me or do some art deco Synagogues look a little like a County Court - or I have been to a few too many courtrooms? I know the small Synagogue hidden in Cheltenham town centre gave me the same feeling.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 18, 2014)

neill said:


> Is it me or do some art deco Synagogues look a little like a County Court - or I have been to a few too many courtrooms? I know the small Synagogue hidden in Cheltenham town centre gave me the same feeling.



Ha ha I thought it was a court too when it first got posted!


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys. This place has had a few visits now!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice pics. Must say it was a nice explore this one. WHats the scaffold for? Any idea? Wasnt there when i went


----------



## krela (Mar 21, 2014)

They're starting work to make the building safe/watertight again.


----------

